# How light/dark will she be?



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

This is our new beautiful girl- 
12 weeks old today. How light/dark do you guess she'll end up as an adult?

(Click on thumbnails)







Here she is at 7 weeks-




She is Black and Tan-

Sire is a Black and Tan (carrying Black and Tan) 
Dam is Sable (carrying Black)

We don't care how she ends up colour wise- but it always good to know of a possible idea!

Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If she is from WL's I'd say probably a blanket B&T...if mixed with SL's she may be more like the sire. Her face will probably lighten too.
She is cute, what did you name her? Welcome to the board, by the way!


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks , we've named her Fenrir.

Her Dam side is all Working lines while her sire side is all Show lines.


----------



## crisco78 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know, but she is cute! Mine is a sable and she got darker.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Haha..lol she won't get darker only lighter- but I've no idea how much!

I forgot to mention that her dad has the classic "saddle" and her mum is an un-patterned Sable (but has a black mask).

All 6 of the litter (well apart from the only 2 Sable pups) were born extremely dark and *almost* had no other colour apart from Black on them.

So no clue how she'll end up!

Her face is getting more and more "grisling" on it though (down the middle),
and I've read that if GSD's have a Black recessive (which she does) then they tend to be a bit darker on average as adults.
Is this true?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

She's a beauty and she is NOT a sable. So not sure how much that helps


----------



## mntmoses (Oct 24, 2011)

absolutely beautiful!!! yeah i do think she'll only get lighter as your pup grows! mine looks exactly like yours...and at 5 months she's getting a little lighter in color!


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh do post some comparison piccies! 

Ours is starting to get silver hairs pop up on her belly now and is definitely lighter around her eyes and half way down her muzzle. Also, she is getting two dark tan patches between her ears.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Here's some more...Gee she's growing up fast!

A couple of weeks ago:

















From today (15wks):
























She was stung by an insect yesterday so had a bit of a swollen nose


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

She looks like my male. I think she will stay mostly black with the tan markings. She may get a little sprinkle of the other colors mixed in the black. My male is blanket black and tan. As he got older, he got a small patch of white sprinkled in his black. I call him old man.

She's very beautiful. Great name, also


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

If it helps to guage, here is a pictorial progression of my GSD (I didn't have him when he was a little puppy, but I have a picture!)












Then about 1.5 years:










And now (almost 8 years old) notice the grizzling in his coat! (by the way any of you familiar with my ear troubles with him when he was young - he had the calcium injections at 16 months old with Dr. Raden and check out those ears!)


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh my gosh is she cute! I have no ideas about colors but I sure have enjoyed the pics of your black and tan puppy!


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Suka- What a handsome boy! I like his colouring too.

Thanks to everyone who has replied...I'll continually update this thread with pictures of her progression.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Update: I'm 99.9% sure she's a melanistic black and tan which basically means that she'll stay mostly the way she is- a blanket back.

Pictures from today  (1 week short of 5months)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Her colouring is similar to my males at that age.

7 weeks old (at breeders)









14 weeks old









6-7 months old









1 year-ish 









Present - 2.5 years


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh wow! Love the intense colour on your boy!


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Her colouring is similar to my males at that age.


I hope you are right because that is one handsome dog and Razzle's coloring is very similar!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Your dog has nice dark coloring and it looks like he is keeping most of it.
My dog's dam was a sable and sire B&T and she lightened up a lot more than yours. If you click on my avatar and look at her album you will see.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Ah, but after a lot of reading I've discovered that if they have a black recessive gene (which she does) then they generally end up being either a blanket or a large saddle, as well as keeping their dark pigment. I'm hoping it holds true for her.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Update!

(7 months)
Still nice and dark-


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, she's gorgeous!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, yes, very pretty pup you have there! Her color is similar to Jackson's. The pic in my avatar was taken at 9 or 10 months. He's still a pretty dark dog.


----------



## Super_HKS (Mar 6, 2012)

Beautiful girl you have there! It is very cool to see the progression. When we first got our boy, my wife and I picked him because he was darker and we were hoping and praying that he would stay dark. So far so good. Its funny because in a few of your puppy pics remind me of mine. Our pup's Dad was a red and black and the mom was a sable. We really were not sure how he was going to turn out but overall his coloring did not change that much:

Around 9 weeks:









Around 8 months:


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

if her mom and dad have nice black masks , she stay fairly dark in her face... she is adorable!!!!


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks guys- I think she's gorgeous too 

I'll keep updating as we go.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Went through our first major shed about a month ago, lost quite a bit of the darkness below the hips.

Fenrir now, at almost 15 months-


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

WOW! She is stunning!


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Patchon


----------

